# Ulead Studio 10 File Reading Problems



## Richard B (Feb 6, 2009)

Can anybody help please. I am getting problems with Ulead refusing to read AVI file it previously captured. Old files read ok but recent files do not. I have scanned the files with 3rd party checkers and found no errors.
The error message I get is shown in the attached bmp file but is basically a file reading error with the code [17101:1:43].

Cant get tech support on this from Ulead or Corel (who took them over) so hoping somebody out there can help recover the family videos!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Have you tried GSpot? download it from link in my signature area and open one of the problem files - it will tell you:
* if you have the correct codecs installed, and if not which codec is needed
* if there is a problem with the container
You can use the bottom left hand panel to try rendering the file with either Microsoft rendering or GSpot's own rendering tool and it will give you some possible solutions.
If you are unsure of how to interpret or use it post screenshot of the result when you have opened the file in it.


----------



## Richard B (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks zuluclayman did Gspot analysis and got message shown in first attachment. This seemed to be telling me the file was all junk. So then got hold of virtualdub and set it to rederive keyframe flags then opened the offending avi. Virtualdub then re-built the index and keyframes (2nd attachement) I set the Video and Audio output to direct stream saved as a new AVI and hey presto Ulead 10 and all my other media players could read it.

So problem solved really quick many thanks

:smile:


----------



## Richard B (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Ulead Studio 10 File Reading Problems*

Sorry spoke to soon 2 of the files I tried to recover processed the video ok but the first frame seemed to be split screen and I got the error shown in the attached bmp about being unable to read audio samples. I can move the video onto the next key frame but get the same error starting at that and so on.

Anybody got any ideas if not 2 files lost out of 24 isnt a bad return so thanks for your help anyway


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

take the 2 files that won't work into GSpot again and see if there is any other problems with them.


----------



## Ole Ziza (May 20, 2009)

have you try the extension file changed AVI according to the supported file which ulead have


----------

